# Benigni torna in tv con la Costituzione. 17 Dicembre sulla Rai. Video



## admin (15 Dicembre 2012)

*Benigni torna in tv con la Costituzione. 17 Dicembre sulla Rai. Video*

*Lunedì* prossimo, *17 Dicembre*, il premio Oscar *Roberto Benigni* tornerà in *televisione* su *Rai 1* in prima serata (dopo l'evento dedicato alla Divina Commedia di Dante) con una* trasmissione* intitolata "*La più bella del mondo*" nella quale Benigni racconterà la *Costituzione italiana*. 

"Finora mi sono occupato di Dante: qui siamo nel cielo degli uomini, a uno dei punti più alti raggiunti dagli uomini. In questo momento in cui ci stiamo perdendo, ci stiamo sperdendo davvero, bisogna andare a chiedere a chi ci ha indicato la strada da che parte andare. Gli autori della Costituzione ci hanno illuminato la strada della felicità con regole semplici semplici, i dodici principi fondamentali. *La costituzione è ancora viva, come un'opera di Brunelleschi*".

*Aggiornamento: Video a Pagina 2*


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Dicembre 2012)

da non perdere assolutamente


----------



## iceman. (15 Dicembre 2012)

A me non fa ridere manco un po'.

I suoi spettacoli si basano sui soldi , su tanti soldi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Cercherò di vederlo.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Benigni a Berlusconi:"Perchè non vai in pensione?"

"A dicembre ci sono due brutte notizie: una è la fine del mondo, mentre l'altra notizia... Tra tutti gli italiani ce n'è uno che potrebbe andare in pensione ma non c'è verso che ci vada, si ripresenta la sesta volta, la settima si riposa."


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ah che ridere... ROTFL


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ice, Benigni non fa ridere. Fa riflettere. E' diverso.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2012)

Piu' o meno dice cose che molti pensano ma non hanno il coraggio di dire, solo che lui lo fa per soldi.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Beh, tutti lavorano per soldi. Mica solo lui!


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ovvio comunque mi riferivo al benigni comico perche' a detta di molti lo e'...


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Dicembre 2012)

quando parla di berlusconi diventa parecchio noioso


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

*Video da Youtube di Benigni La più bella del mondo*


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

*Video Benigni la sesta volta di Berlusconi e le notizie brutte di Dicembre a La più bella del mondo

*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Allora, Benigni è sicuramente un personaggio di cui l'Italia può farsi vanto, però, però, però... mi sta abbondantemente sulle scatole tutto questo feticismo che si propaga nell'aria quando ogni tanto si ripresenta in giro il Toscano, in primo luogo per i seguaci e diciamo soltanto in secondo luogo per lui. A me risulta estremamente buonista e troppo felicemente retorico, farcisce di dissertazioni pseudo filosofiche i suoi discorsi(amore, identità, felicità, infelicità, bellezza ecc.)e li vende in giro. Sia chiaro, poi, che non ha fatto nulla di straordinario, mi basta andare da uno studente di giurisprudenza e chiedergli di parlarmi un po' di diritto costituzionale eh.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Dicembre 2012)

I Suoi film mi facevano impazzire, soprattutto johnny stecchino , il piccolo diavolo e la vita e' bella....
poi quando ha cominciato ad finire nel dimenticatoio (dopo il flop del film picnocchio) si e' riciclato 
parando di politica e dei problemi degli italiani in modo molto demagogico e superficiale, problemi
che chi ha una villa sull'isola di spargi non può capire


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Non vorrei ribadire quanto già da altri detto, mi limito ad un tacito quote.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ieri è stato spettacolare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sinceramente non capisco queste critiche. Per una volta la Rai propone qualcosa di diverso che non sia quella gallina della Clerici, Conti e compagnia bella e ci si lamenta pure...


----------



## Marilson (18 Dicembre 2012)

dopo la buffonata della d'urso non sono passate neanche 24 ore che Benigni, sulla rai, con 4 volte gli ascolti di domenica live, demolisce letteralmente B. Come godo.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

12 milioni e mezzo di spettatori per Benigni


----------



## Ale (18 Dicembre 2012)

saro curioso di vederlo , se ci sarà un altra occasione


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> saro curioso di vederlo , se ci sarà un altra occasione



*Eccolo. Video completo integrale de "La più bella del mondo" di Roberto Benigni

*


----------



## Ale (18 Dicembre 2012)

ah, perfetto. grazie [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mario


----------



## Dexter (18 Dicembre 2012)

personaggio squallido ed abbastanza ipocrita. se l'italia sta attraversando un periodo di decadenza,il successo che riscuote questo signore è una delle tante prove


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2012)

Benigni, Celentano, Grillo... non sopporto questi predicatori televisivi che predicano bene ma razzolano male, tutti falsi come Giuda.
Non mi fanno mai ridere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ho visto ieri il programma e l'ho apprezzato anche se ho visto la critica a Berlusconi un pò forzata, come se volesse il pubblico dalla sua parte per far ridere.


----------



## Prinz (18 Dicembre 2012)

ha ampiamente cotto il razzo


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Dicembre 2012)

è stato grandioso, come sempre. 

forse avrei evitato la parte iniziale sui politici, visto che non era quello l'argomento principale della serata.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> ah, perfetto. grazie [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mario



lo guarderai di sicuro, eh?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ormai la Costituzione la conoscono ed esaltano i comici, i politici attuali ....la ignorano o peggio la disprezzano.


----------



## Miro (18 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è stato grandioso, come sempre.
> 
> forse avrei evitato la parte iniziale sui politici, visto che non era quello l'argomento principale della serata.



Secondo me è stata una scena "fisiologica", per dire il la allo show.


----------

